# Plastic puppy pen for rabbits?



## Lannon (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi guys, recently I bought a puppy pen for my rabbit to live in. He is 5 months old. It's made out of a hard plastic. Will this be safe for him? I don't want him constantly chewing bits off and hurting himself! Here is a link to the pen

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D5P846Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 27, 2016)

Every rabbit is different. He might chew it he might not. He may also jump or climb out or he may not. 
Just keep an eye on him. Keep items away from the sides so jumping out isnt easier or put a lid on it.


----------



## Aki (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm with Watermelons - you'll find out soon enough. Depending on the breed and on your bunny's character the pen might or might not suffice to contain him. My youngest rabbit is an escape artist - I swear he jumps higher than 1m without any run up whatsoever and he *climbs *to. But he's the "worst" I've ever had in that regard (and I'll admit it, I'm dead proud of his skills even if it's inconvenient ^^).
Same goes with the 'eating the pen' part of it. Some rabbits will chew on everything, others will not. My rabbits live in a room, they have a cage which stays open where I put the food, water and litterbox. The plastic tray got chewed a bit, but they never took like a real bite out of it. The bars of your pen look pretty thick so I think it's doubtful he will be able to swallow part of it. If he only chews it a bit, it's nothing to worry about (and if he does begin to chew it obsessively enough to broke the bars of, it means he needs more time out of it - a tired / non frustrated rabbit is a lot less likely to chew the bars of his cage / pen).


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 27, 2016)

like everyone else said, it depends on your bun.
Andy could hop over that easily though lol  (his barrier is now almost 4 ft tall [i had to make a door])


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah, I wish you luck! I have had topless cages work, but my current guy lived in one of these for less than a week. I had to get him a new place to live when I woke up to bunny kisses one morning. (The kisses weren't the problem, an unsupervised bunny running amok in the home of digital fiends who swim in wires was!)

He didn't chew the pen itself much though and the easy method of escape aside, the pen itself is perfectly safe.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2016)

We have a plastic child gate on the door of the bunny room--been there for 8 years with no problem. However, our new boy Cosmo chewed enough in 2 hours to stick his head thru, so, I cut some wood and lined the bottom of the gate and it's ignored by him now. 12 other rabbits, no problem.


----------



## stevesmum (Nov 28, 2016)

How many rabbits do you have currently Larry?


----------



## Akzholedent (Nov 29, 2016)

I ended up using the cover that came with Pippi's pen. Now, when she tries to climb up, there's no place for her to get out of, so it's not so appealing. &#128516;

Since most pens don't seem to come with covers, I do suggest a sheet, held on with clothespins.


----------

